# Lost post about best crate to buy



## Malkie1903 (Jun 13, 2009)

Dear Vizsla owners I am about to get our first Vizsla puppy in about 3 weeks.. I have been reading all the posts and have lost one.. There was a post about the best crate to buy.. It was one that you could adjust the size in-side from puppy to fully grown..

If anyone can find the post I will be really happy..

Thanks for the help Malkie Thom


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Just a suggestion if you get stuck. I just cable tied in a piece of plastic board about half way down the crate. After about 2-3 months I pulled it out. Worked fine.

Good luck with the puppy!


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

If you go to the search page:

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php?action=search

And search for crate then you will find all posts with crate in them and you should be able to find the one you had before.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

This is the one we have:

http://www.jefferspet.com/ssc/product.asp?CID=0&mscssid=QM1LL8XMPAL58KPLPC78EK489M4N49X2 The MJ-LC

Dexter just turned 4 months and last week I the barrier out because he is so long now. I adjusted it about 3 times over the last two months.


----------

